# Ho bisogno del vostro supporto



## Old nicola74 (27 Febbraio 2008)

Vi scrivo perche’ ormai il mio matrimonio (8 anni) e’ al termine

Prima di andare dall’avvocato, vorrei porvi una serie di domande.

La casa e’ stata acquistata e intestata al sottoscritto prima del matrimonio. Abbiamo firmato per la comunione dei beni. Durante questi otto anni, abbiamo un unico conto corrente da cui paghiamo la rata mensile del mutuo. A questo punto vi chiedo, una volta separati, sara’ lei a lasciare l’appartamento? Inoltre avendo condiviso il pagamento del mutuo dovro’ restituirle parte di quello che lei ha versato?

Come funziona il “mettersi d’accordo” su cio’ che e’ stato acquistato dopo il matrimonio? 
Mi riferisco, all’arredamento, oggettistica della casa, moto, auto.

Scusate la banalita’ delle domande ma per me in questo momento sono di fondamentale importanza.
Se avete gia' trattato lo stesso argomento altre volte, vi pregherei di fornirmi il link di dove trovare le info richieste


----------



## Verena67 (27 Febbraio 2008)

nicola74 ha detto:


> Vi scrivo perche’ ormai il mio matrimonio (8 anni) e’ al termine
> 
> Prima di andare dall’avvocato, vorrei porvi una serie di domande.
> 
> ...



Ciao Nicola benvenuto!
Scusa se faccio la curiosona...ma perché il tuo matrimonio è a termine? Sei sicuro che non ci siano soluzioni?

L'appartamento di chi è ? Se è di entrambi, dovete mettervi d'accordo, non è detto sia lei.

Idem per le cose comprate insieme durante il matrimonio, appartengono ad entrambi ma potete dividervele.

Il tuo avvocato ti saprà indirizzare, o in mancanza anche il giudice. Qui ci sono molte persone che hanno esperienza diretta e possono darti un consiglio.

Ciao!


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2008)

nicola74 ha detto:


> Vi scrivo perche’ ormai il mio matrimonio (8 anni) e’ al termine
> 
> Prima di andare dall’avvocato, vorrei porvi una serie di domande.
> 
> ...


Concordo con quanto ti ha scritto Verena. Intanto benvenuto e cominciamo...

Il matrimonio è finito? Lei lo sa? Ci sono figli? Lavora?

Se i figli non ci sono e tutto è cointestato si divide. Però bisogna vedere se lei è d'accordo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Febbraio 2008)

Se la casa è rimasta intestata a te nonostante la comunione dei beni resta a te.
Lei partecipava al pagamento del mutuo in quanto spese coniugali, ma non poteva avere il mutuo a suo nome se non è intestataria della casa.
Ciò che avete acquistato dopo il matrimonio va diviso a metà...conviene accordarsi.
Non credo convenga farlo senza un avvocato.

Se vuoi raccontare la tua storia e parlarne un po' vieni in confessionale.


----------



## Old nicola74 (28 Febbraio 2008)

Ciao e grazie per le risposte finora date.
Il mio matrimonio e' finito in quanto, dopo 8 anni ci siamo accorti che non c'e' piu' vero amore tra noi.  Sulla vicenda ci siamo confrontati parecchie volte, l'estate scorsa abbiamo fatto l'ennesimo tentativo per cercare di risolvere la situazione ma l'esito non e' stato postivo. 

La decisione di separarci non e' ancora stata presa, ne stiamo parlando in questi giorni, credo che a breve la prenderemo in maniera congiunta.
Fortunatamente non abbiamo figli.

Ulteriore domanda di chiarimento: Persa/Ritrovata ha scritto che anche se mia  moglie partecipa al pagamento del mutuo, questo rientra nelle spese coniugali. Ne deduco che non devo restituirgli meta' dei soldi finora pagati alla banca. Corretta la mia supposizione?

Inoltre, ciò che abbiamo acquistato dopo il matrimonio verra' diviso a metà, significa che tramite avvocati si giungera' a un compromesso di quanti soldi dovro' darle? La valutazione di cio' che e' stato acquistato su che base viene fatta? 

Ultimissima domanda: avendo un conto corrente unico, immagino che questo dovra' essere diviso equamente?
saranno domande banali, ma vista la mia situazione devo cercare di salvare il salvabile.... Mi aspetteranno anni difficili....


----------



## Old Cat (28 Febbraio 2008)

nicola74 ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie per le risposte finora date.
> Il mio matrimonio e' finito in quanto, dopo 8 anni ci siamo accorti che non c'e' piu' vero amore tra noi. Sulla vicenda ci siamo confrontati parecchie volte, l'estate scorsa abbiamo fatto l'ennesimo tentativo per cercare di risolvere la situazione ma l'esito non e' stato postivo.
> 
> La decisione di separarci non e' ancora stata presa, ne stiamo parlando in questi giorni, credo che a breve la prenderemo in maniera congiunta.
> ...


 
parto dal cornto corrente, verrà diviso due nelle migliori delle ipotesi oppure in proporzione al reddito con un equazione matematica.

la casa è tua, il mutuo è intestato a te, lei liberamente ha partecipato al pagamento del mutuo( ha abitato anche lei in quella casa e non ha pagato nessun affitto), tu non le devi restituire nulla.

per i beni acquistati in costanza di matrimonio e in comunione dei bene si fa metà per ciascuno.
Non le devi alcun mantenimento se lei ha regolare stipendio e può mantenersi.


se lei arranca dicendo che dovrà pagarsi un affitto tu ribatti che ti paghi il mutuo e siete pari.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2008)

nicola74 ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie per le risposte finora date.
> Il mio matrimonio e' finito in quanto, dopo 8 anni ci siamo accorti che non c'e' piu' vero amore tra noi. Sulla vicenda ci siamo confrontati parecchie volte, l'estate scorsa abbiamo fatto l'ennesimo tentativo per cercare di risolvere la situazione ma l'esito non e' stato postivo. ....


 
scusa ma che tristezza...che vuoto.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non si riusciva proprio a trovare un obiettivo comune? Un vero affetto? Un figlio? Un progetto?

Davvero pensi che sia l'"amore" che manchi? O non piuttosto la voglia di costruire qualcosa anche con sacrifici?

Scusa la provocazione...

Bacio!


----------



## Old lele51 (28 Febbraio 2008)

*Vere,Vere...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa ma che tristezza...che vuoto....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sono emozionato al leggerti, sei sempre e comunque una di buon cuore, sempre alla ricerca di far pensare in positivo...COMPLIMENTI...questa tua forma di essere dice molto di tè, e sicuram ente nella vita sei una gran donna.
Salutoni, Lele


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Febbraio 2008)

nicola74 ha detto:


> Ulteriore domanda di chiarimento: Persa/Ritrovata ha scritto che anche se mia moglie partecipa al pagamento del mutuo, questo rientra nelle spese coniugali. Ne deduco che non devo restituirgli meta' dei soldi finora pagati alla banca. Corretta la mia supposizione?
> 
> Inoltre, ciò che abbiamo acquistato dopo il matrimonio verra' diviso a metà, significa che tramite avvocati si giungera' a un compromesso di quanti soldi dovro' darle? La valutazione di cio' che e' stato acquistato su che base viene fatta?
> 
> ...


I beni acquistati a nome proprio NON entrano nella comunione dei beni.
Quelli successivi si, quindi andrebbero equamente divisi a metà. La valutazione, dopo 8 anni, andrebbe fatta in base al valore commerciale dei beni a oggi, cmque presso i tribunali vi son periti che possono fare una stima, se non raggiungete voi un accordo tra di voi.

Molto dipende anche dalla sua situazione: Lei ora lavora? Ha uno stipendio rispetto al tuo più alto uguale o più basso?
Questo anche per le valutazioni sul rimborso del mutuo pagato anche da lei, in quanto essendo in comunione i soldi usati erano di entrambi senza distinzione di chi apportava di più o di meno.
In genere si cerca una transazione sull'importo delle rate pagate da entrambi e tieni sempre presente che la casa resta solo a te.
Questo se non si vuol andare in giudiziale (con notevole aumento dei costi di avvocati e del tribunale) e lasciare che sia poi il Giudice a decidere facendo lui le valutazioni che ritiene opportune (compresa l'istituzione di una CTU- commissione tecnica d'ufficio - per le valutazioni dei beni).


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2008)

*Lele*







lele51 ha detto:


> Mi sono emozionato al leggerti, sei sempre e comunque una di buon cuore, sempre alla ricerca di far pensare in positivo...COMPLIMENTI...questa tua forma di essere dice molto di tè, e sicuram ente nella vita sei una gran donna.
> Salutoni, Lele



Lele sei tu che mi commuovi 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Sono una crotala buona 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ma sicuramente molto rompicoglioni e mi faccio i cavoli altrui!


----------

